# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ >  نحوه استفاده از Excel برای گرفتن و فرستادن و ذخیره داده: به همراه مثال

## kamyab

فایل attach شده در Visual Studio.Net 2005 نوشته شده است.
برای شروع کار باید در قسمت Refrences، dll مربوط به Excel رو در قسمت COM به آن اضافه کنید.
در فایل همراه توضیحات به همرا کد وجود دارد.

----------


## malekzade

با سلام 
ببخشید چگونه می توان تعداد ستون های حداکثر excel  که 258 است را افزایش داد ؟

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

> با سلام 
> ببخشید چگونه می توان تعداد ستون های حداکثر excel که 256 است را افزایش داد ؟


برای نسخه های قبل از 2007 هیچ راهی نداره چون در هر Sheet حداکثر تعداد ستون ها 256 و حداکثر تعداد ردیف ها 65,536 عدد است.
ولی در Office 2007 این تعداد برای ستون ها حداکثر 16,385 و برای ردیف ها حداکثر 1,048,576 است.
محدودیت های Excel 2007 و قبل از آن را در لینک زیر ببینید:
http://visio.mvps.org/Excel_2007.htm

----------


## razavi_university

یکم بی ربطه ببخشید!!!
اگر بخواییم با Exel کار کنیم حتما باید نصب باشه یا نه؟

----------


## mahmoud.n

> یکم بی ربطه ببخشید!!!
> اگر بخواییم با Exel کار کنیم حتما باید نصب باشه یا نه؟


این موضوع برای منم سواله. جواب گرفتی؟

----------


## heartshunter

فکر میکنم دی ال الی که هنگام نصب اکسل ایجاد میشه رو برداری وبه برنامت اضافه کنی کافیه

----------


## mom alone

این فایل رو نمیشه دانلود کرد می شه کمک کنید؟

----------


## mom alone

تونستم دانلود کنم اما  در ست اجرا نمی شه پیغام old format ro invalid type librari ro mide
البته با vs9 اجرا کردم , excel 2003 نصب کردم

----------


## mom alone

اینم جواب خودم
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...ighlight=excel
ممنون از خودم

----------


## afsharm

در ویژوال استودیو ۲۰۰۸ چند کلاس برای تولید فایل‌های اکسل بدون درگیر شدن با دردسرهای COM و dll اضافه شده و فکر کنم هیچ نیازی هم به نصب Office نداشته باشد.

----------


## f_pakzad

وقتی ستون های عددی از دیتابیسم به  اکسل وارد میشن به صورت پیش فرض نوع اونها رو عد می گیره در حالی که من میخوام text باشه.
مثلا برای عددی که اولش 0 هست میاد این صفرو تو اکسل حذف میکنه.
برای حل این مشکل باید چی کار کنم؟؟؟

----------


## f_pakzad

دوستان راه حلی ندارند؟

----------


## e_r_shafiee

فرمت سلولها رو در اکسل به TEXT تغییر بده و از متغییر رشته ای جهت ذخیره و بازیابی استفاده کن

----------


## behroz1387

دوست عزيز برنامه شما را اجرا كردم اما اين ارور را مي ده

Old format or invalid type library. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80028018 (TYPE_E_INVDATAREAD))

----------


## shytonak

دوستان من می خوام که بدون نیاز به نسب آفیس بتونم فایل های اکسل رو بخونم.به عنوان مثال من به اطلاعات ردیف 1 ستون 5 نیاز دارم و می خوام این اطلاعات رو توی یه تکست باکش نمایش بدم.
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## girlflower65

سلام .من نتونستن این برنامه رو run کنم. اکسل را اضافه کرده ام ولی به این 3خط خطا میده.لطفا کمکم کنید.من از این راه اکسل را اضافه کردم:منوی project+ add refrences+com+excell .منظور شما همین بود؟
Excel.ApplicationClass app = new Excel.ApplicationClass();
//making a Workbook by usig Excel.Workbook interface
Excel.Workbook WBi;
//making a Worksheet by usig Excel.Worksheet interface
Excel.Worksheet WSi;

----------


## minoo_f19

سلام
ببخششید من باید با C#‎ کدی بنویسم که یک ستون خاص از یک فایل  اکسل  که حدود 16هزارتا رکورد داره رو توی sql ذخیره کنه.میشه راهنماییم کنید
ممنون

----------


## f_pakzad

آیا روشی وجود داره که برای کار با اکسل در سی شارپ نیازی به نصب اکسل در سیستم مشتری نباشد؟

----------


## f_pakzad

> آیا روشی وجود داره که برای کار با اکسل در سی شارپ نیازی به نصب اکسل در سیستم مشتری نباشد؟


جواب خودم:
میشه با نصب AccessDatabaseEngine  و بدون نیاز به نصب excel اینکار را انجام داد

----------


## seven7777777

دوستان عزیز برای خطای
Old format or invalid type library. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80028018 (TYPE_E_INVDATAREAD))
کافیه کد زیر رو قبل از کد open کردن workbook اکسل قرار بدید

CultureInfo cI = new CultureInfo("en-US");
System.Threading.Thread.CurrentThread.CurrentCultu  re = cI;

به using زیر هم احتیاج دارید
using System.Globalization;
موفق باشید

----------


## seven7777777

> یکم بی ربطه ببخشید!!!
> اگر بخواییم با Exel کار کنیم حتما باید نصب باشه یا نه؟


 سلام استاد عزیز
بله
یا اکسل و یا یکی از ابزارهای خارجی باید نصب باشه . به هر حال قراره workbook باز بشه و قطعا نیازمند محیط نرم افزاری برای این امر هستیم .
موفق باشید

----------


## titrajh

سلام دوستان من یک سئوالی دارم اگر میشه راهنماییم کنین که چگونه میتونم کدی بنویسم که از داخل خود برنامه Vb.net یا C#‎ پایگاه داده خودم رو در sql Server با یک فایل Excel جدا Update  کنم خیلی ممنون میشم .

----------


## faribak

چطور ميشه اول روي جدول اكسل دستوري رو اجرا كرد(كوئري گرفت)بعد در گريد نمايش داد ؟؟؟؟؟؟

ميشه جداول اكسل رو به صورت نمودار در سي شارپ نمايش داد؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## momad_h

سلام من از ویژوال استودیو 2008 استفاده میکنم.ولی نمیتونم از دستورات کار با اکسل استفاده کنم؛توی اموزش ها میگه باید Exceldatareader رو نصب کنم ولی هرچی میگردم فایلش نیست.توی خود برنامه هم از سمت add references فایل ماکروسافت اکسل نیست.
یادمه چند وقت پیش یه فایلی پیدا کردم نصب کردم و همه چیز اوکی شد.ولی متاسفانه الان پیداش نمیکنم :(

ممنون میشم کمکم کنید.

----------

